# Some more FH shots



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Aw damn I just lover her...anyway I was bored and took some quick shots before I cleaned the water.

Got a thick body, and I love it lol.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you finally tooka descent pic









and that water is nasty







but the flower horn looks nice


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hitting the pellets relatively softly...she seemed boared...I'll get a vid of when she's hungry....and hitting a feeder









O thats the crap on the outside....her tank gets hit with dust and sh*t and the tanks itself has natural gravel with a regular orange tank light....looks nasty but the water comes out pristine lol.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that first pic made my head spin! Nice FH though!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice fh


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice fh


----------



## XT87 (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Didn't know you were a fan of thick females....







j/k

Great looking fish.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice FH from what i can tell.


----------

